# Lanterns for Heat...steel mesh globes?



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The draw back with the northstar lanterns is the mantles. They are not commonly carried by most stores and they are about $6 - $7 a pair.

Mine came with a glass globe.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I might give my old lanterns another try with one one those steel globes. I gave up on the things years ago because they were so darn fragile and I was constantly breaking the glass. Now I just use a Buddy heater and an LED lantern, it's not quite as bright, but there's no need to worry about the mantles or globes failing and it always works when you push the button.


----------



## Impray (Jun 22, 2007)

ih772 said:


> The draw back with the northstar lanterns is the mantles. They are not commonly carried by most stores and they are about $6 - $7 a pair.
> 
> Mine came with a glass globe.


When I first bought mine I had a hard time finding them. I have had good luck finding them at Target, I've also found them at Walmart & Dunham's. The last ones I got off Ebay, 7 packs of 2 for under $20 shipped. I have enough for a few years. In my opinion they are still the best lantern around.
I think the globe is made of a little thicker glass than most lanterns, but I've never seen a globe from any lantern break from water splashing on it either.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Burksee said:


> Cracked from cold water? Been a long time since I've had that happem. Here's a couple of ideas; Don't put it so close the hole! or, put it up on a milk crate or box. Or, maybe you need to quit playing so much with the fish! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Am I the only one that spikes them back into the hole like Barry Sanders in the end zone?:lol:

Btw the heater, X67 and lantern in my trap pro....there aint no other place to put it without catchin the shanty ablaze:lol:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Am I the only one that spikes them back into the hole like Barry Sanders in the end zone?:lol:
> 
> Btw the heater, X67 and lantern in my trap pro....there aint no other place to put it without catchin the shanty ablaze:lol:



You "crack" me up like a lantern globe! Well I went and did it, I picked up one of the four mantle lanterns on ebau for $32 shipped with a steel mesh. Heat source and light for those globe breaking speckS! It looks pretty durable with the cage around the globe...MORE radiant heat!!! I guess the next investment will be a cylinder refill thing to keep up with the propane this thing is going to burn


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Burksee said:


> Kelly, are you not putting your lantern in a case? I've also used a five gallon bucket, One of my coleman's a two mantle with the wide reflector top, as I'm putting the lantern in the bucket I'm putting a towel around the glass.


NICE.
I've noticed that the propane model is "engineered" to break glass from handling (poorly supported) I have the Coleman Dual Fuel and I use one of those red molded cases along _with_ two rags I put over the top/glass & _then_ that sits in a 6 gallon bucket....
I don't know all who remembers the "Gold Top" mantles or not - but I am on my third season on the same set of mantles ( I still got one set left) !!
:woohoo1:
I have not bought "boy scout juice" in several years , as I got some from Meijer on clearance some seasons ago - and I think the price tag was $3.94 or something....looked at a gallon of Coleman Fuel the other day - $9 something a GALLON???
:yikes: I think I'm going to start running unleaded gas when I run out!!
YIKES!

Let us know how that blast furnace works out Jeff- kinda curios what kind of run-time you get.....
:mischeif:
RAS


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

TrekJeff said:


> You "crack" me up like a lantern globe! Well I went and did it, I picked up one of the four mantle lanterns on ebau for $32 shipped with a steel mesh. Heat source and light for those globe breaking speckS! It looks pretty durable with the cage around the globe...MORE radiant heat!!! I guess the next investment will be a cylinder refill thing to keep up with the propane this thing is going to burn


 
Thats the same one I got Jeff, you got a nice deal on it too. Im loving mine, it'll keep ya toasty warm. I went out and picked up the refill adapter, let my buddy give it a try tonight since all my tanks have some left and he had emptys, he called tonight and said it worked great. After using mine twice I figure it'll chew up a full bottle in a day, but thats turned down low, if you run it on high you'll be fishing in your boxer shorts. :lol:


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

TrekJeff said:


> Has anyone used a steel mesh globe on a lantern? I'm opting for a lantern as a heat source and was wondering if anyone uses one with a steel mesh globe and how it compares to heat produced with a glass globe...confused smilie here)


No need to be confused. The heat is created by the burning gas at the mantles. Whether you are using a glass globe, no globe, or a wire mesh globe the heat produced by the burning glass is going to be close to the same. I doubt that you would really notice any difference.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I need a metal globe for sure.
> 
> Been thru 2 glass ones this season alone...I'm hard on my gear apparently
> 
> ...


Kelly, what size do you need. If I remember correctly I have a brand new still in package globe for a lantern. I bought it for mine on clearance and found out it won't fit my lantern. Yours free if it fits, and it is still in one piece.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I still use my old Duel fuel,,


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

I am well known for breaking the glass globes, but this one I have had for 2 years now with out any breaks. Its pocket size. I like alot of heat so I still bring the budddy heater. my .02


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

cbgale2 said:


> I have a lantern I just bought that came with a mesh globe, its made by Stansport I think is the name. Bought it at gander. Its got 4 mantles in it, puppy gives off some heat but it will eat through the propane. In my 1.5 man shanty I have to turn it down to low or else I cook myself right out. Didnt think of the wind issue if outside, guess we will see how that works out, but so far I like it.


I had a gift card to GM burning a hole in my pocket so I bought one and it does throw off a lot of heat. I think it will handle heating my fishtrap scout since there isn't a lot of space to warm up.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

ih772 said:


> I had a gift card to GM burning a hole in my pocket so I bought one and it does throw off a lot of heat. I think it will handle heating my fishtrap scout since there isn't a lot of space to warm up.


Plan on getting some extra mantels, I think the ones that came on it arent the best quality, Ive replaced three so far. The coleman mantels Ive been using to replace seem to be holding up much better.

Had mine out yesterday morning in the single digits. Toasty warm, no hat, no gloves, coat unzipped and a limit of gills...... it was a good day. Oh and my graph was working perfectly after switching it to that manual mode setting, thanks for getting with SFW on that for me.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

That doesn't surprise me about the factory mantles. They looked pretty wimpy to me compared to the coleman mantles I use. I have several packs of them so I usually have a few extras on hand.

No problem getting you going, I had forgotten about turning that setting on.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

If I had a nickle for every Sonar queastion......

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

So you wear that around your neck like Flava-Flav or what?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Kelly Johnson said:


> So you wear that around your neck like Flava-Flav or what?


*Most EXCELLENT K.J.!!!*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Kelly Johnson said:


> So you wear that around your neck like Flava-Flav or what?


You'd need to glue a clock to it first.


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

:cheeky-sm:cheeky-sm:chillin: 

4 mantle lantern?:cwm27: 
Sad to hear about a Gander Gift Card going to waste like that.


----------

